# Linux / Windows Mailserver



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich wieder  Ich brauch einen Mailserver der sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows läuft und die Mails in einem Verzeichnis ablegt (nicht einer DB o. ä.). Hintergrund ist, das ich sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows (Multiboot - leider auf einem Rechner) zugriff auf meine Mails brauche. Ich denke das sollte am einfachsten sein wenn beide Server die Mails in einem Verzeichnis auf einer FAT32 Partition ablegen. Wer hat Tipps oder eine bessere möglichkeit für mich?

bye

//Edit:

hab mitterlweile Apache James gefunden - ein kompelt in Java geschreibener Mailserver. Die Features hören sich schon mal sehr gut an:

```
SMTP server  	Stable 
Mailet Engine 	Stable 
FileSystem mailboxes/spool 	Stable
RDBMS mailboxes/spool 	Stable
POP3 server 	Stable 	
RDBMS - Users 	Stable
LDAP Support - Users 	Experimental 
TLS Support - POP3 	Experimental 
Remote Manager 	Stable 
TLS Support - Remote Manager 	Stable 
NNTP server 	Experimental 
FetchPOP 	Experimental
```
Das einzige was ich noch nit so gut finde ist das FetchPOP erst Experimental ist  Außerdem ließt sich die ganze Geschichte ziemlich überdimensioniert für mein mini Problem - schließlich ist es ja "The Java Apache Mail Enterprise Server". Also - vielleicht kennt jemand was "kleineres"


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Februar 2004)

Ich weiß nicht ob es brauchbar ist:

http://www.cygwin.com/packages/

Es gibt diverse MTAs für Cygwin. Ich denke, es könnte einer dabei sein, den Du dann unter Windows laufen lassen kannst, parallel zur gleichen Software unter Linux.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. Februar 2004)

Das ist eigentlich eine geniale Idee  Super - werde ich mal testen. Befürchte aber das es wahrscheinlich daran scheitern wird, das ich den Server unt Windows als Service laufen lassen will...

Danke schonmal - in die Richtung hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht...



bye


----------

